#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-12
<Takyoji> Hah, it would be amazing if I could somehow make a way that I could plugin my foldable keyboard into my smartphone. xP
<Takyoji> both Palm products
<Takyoji> just not sure what type of communication the keyboard uses
<Takyoji> whether it's something proprietary or standardized
<Takyoji> Anyone favor any specific Arduino retailer?
<_diablo> nope. sorry, I don't even know what those are
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-13
<Takyoji> Anyone know how to open any electronic that is internally secured with no screws or other straightforward methods of getting inside of them? i.e. a laptop power adapter
<_diablo> Takyoji: i'd use a knife and try to pop it open... but you'll probably destroy it
<Takyoji> I suppose I wouldn't mind if I just smashed the plastic with a hammer anyway
<_diablo> lol
<Adremelech> dremel
<Adremelech> but then you risk cutting something on the inside without knowing it
<Takyoji> or a hack saw. xP
<Takyoji> Oh joy.. http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/oracle-sues-google-over-use-of-java-in-android-sdk.ars
<Adremelech> i tried making something for android
<Adremelech> but i didnt quite understant how to begin
<Adremelech> not that im a java person though
<Takyoji> Ick. My smartphone has support ONLY for patent-encumbered formats.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-15
<_diablo> there are far too many sparkles on here...
<_diablo> sparkle_history: sparklehistory: have you seen sparkleshare?
<sparklehistory> no
<_diablo> dropbox-like clone that can be run from a local server. GPL-3 and released under mono. It's super alpha at this point, but looking cool
<_diablo> Also, anyone on here that's interested in general hacker stuff should listen to hackradiolive.org
<kermit> or go to the 2600 meetings
<_diablo> 2600? interesting. haven't heard of it
<kermit> oh my
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-09
<Takyoji> Whatever happened of XDMCP? Not available anymore due to the GDM rewrite (was there one? I have a feeling there was, but it was a long time ago)?
<tonyyarusso> I think it might still be possible, but it requires mucking with text files.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-10
 * Obsidian1723 notices there is a convention happening in St Paul for Nagios, interesting.... 1st one for them it seems.
<h00k> Obsidian1723: talk to tonyyarusso!
<Obsidian1723> $995 for it though...yikes
<tonyyarusso> yeah, pretty typical convention stuff
<Obsidian1723> Well, there's a lot less *nix people out there, so = higher costs.
<Obsidian1723> Still, prices have kept me away from the cons.
<Obsidian1723> Black Hat is like $2500 I think, PLUS all the travel, accom, etc. yikers
<tonyyarusso> I've never been to anything either.
<Obsidian1723> me either. cost...
<tonyyarusso> An Ubuntu Developer Summit or LinuxCon would be cool someday.
<Obsidian1723> I have the cash. I just think the high prices are a bit much in this economy.
<Obsidian1723> DEFCON 18 just took place. I'd like to make one of those or Black Hat, or maybe CONSEC West
<Obsidian1723> CONSEC is where the PWN2OWN CTF takes place.
<Takyoji> Ooo, Nagios convention when?
<Takyoji> or moreso, 'egad, there's an actual convention in Minnesota for once?' :P
<Takyoji> any if only DEFCON was nearby. xP
<Takyoji> and if only*
<Takyoji> Aww, finally realized that Obsidian1723 already left..
<Takyoji> I just had an interesting thought
<Takyoji> Could perhaps do a Google Docs-based survey on the mailing list (and perhaps mailing lists of others) as of people's relation to Linux, whether it be strictly advocacy, or basic desktop usage, or system administration, or software dev, and so on.
<Takyoji> and then with that data perhaps plan a simple event or similar.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: http://go.nagios.com/nwcna
<Takyoji> Yea, I found that; the cost is pretty much the amount of my car.
<Takyoji> You know, it would be nifty if Canonical hosted an instance of Etherpad for LoCos
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-11
<Takyoji> apparently there seems to be digital versions of the 'Ubuntu User' magazine for purchase via the Ubuntu Software Center.
<tonyyarusso> There's an Ubuntu User magazine?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-12
<Takyoji> Apparently, yes. :P
<Takyoji> I've only heard of it a few rare moments, I don't think I've ever seen it anywhere.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-13
<Takyoji> Compose key function working at all for anyone else on 11.04?
